# Start Here > Guest Forum >  David Crowley, Gray State   Did anyone here know him personally?

## Unregistered

I have no agenda bringing this up.  I would like to know what people here think.  Was he killed for being an activist?

----------


## pcosmar

Didn't know him. 
Followed the Movie attempt.. 
Heard the official story.

Don't buy the official story. 
Movie too close to truth will not be seen.

----------


## osan

Care to fill in the clueless?

----------


## oyarde

> I have no agenda bringing this up.  I would like to know what people here think.  Was he killed for being an activist?


No , I did not know him .

----------


## pcosmar

> Care to fill in the clueless?


about this.




David Crowley is dead. Suspicious..

A new movie is out, same name but not the same movie,, and portraying him as a nut.

----------


## dannno

> about this.
> 
> David Crowley is dead. Suspicious..
> 
> A new movie is out, same name but not the same movie,, and portraying him as a nut.


The new movie is called "A Gray State" and the tomato meter is quite curious..

100% of rotten tomatoes "verified" "top critics" "liked" the film... 

53% of rotten tomatoes "unverified" "viewers" "liked" the film...

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/a_g...contentReviews

----------


## pcosmar

https://www.facebook.com/justiceford...Q2u0Zc&fref=nf

----------


## osan

> about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Crowley is dead. Suspicious..
> 
> A new movie is out, same name but not the same movie,, and portraying him as a nut.



Ah, OK I have seen this before. 

So the idea man has gone the way of the dodo... not particularly surprising, though it leads me to wonder what nerve he may have struck with this, that someone would take the risk of offing him.

Any speculations?

----------


## pcosmar

> Any speculations?


Many.
More interesting,, is the movie made to discredit him post mortem.

the movie was dead with David,, and investigation was thwarted..

Why this insult?

----------


## dannno

> Ah, OK I have seen this before. 
> 
> So the idea man has gone the way of the dodo... not particularly surprising, though it leads me to wonder what nerve he may have struck with this, that someone would take the risk of offing him.
> 
> Any speculations?


Probably so they could claim he murdered his own family and that he was insane and use the incident as a weapon against people who distrust the government.

----------


## osan

> Probably so they could claim he murdered his own family and that he was insane and use the incident as a weapon against people who distrust the government.


OK, but why him?  Tons of people distrusts "government".  Tons of people write about it.  A few make films about it.  Most seem to go about their lives without getting dead.

Was there something special about this one that would merit doing the job on him?  Did he reveal or threaten to reveal something real?

My old acquaintance Bill Cooper revealed things and became another statistic.  That one made sense, given what he'd released.  What might this one have done that was so special?

----------


## Thor

I am about 1/2 way thru "A Gray State" (https://www.netflix.com/title/80190840) and my first question is (which might get addressed yet), have they completely eliminated Komel's parent who lived in Texas and any siblings (brother(s) if they exist) as the possible murderer or as someone who hired it out?  If she did give up islam and convert to Christianity, even if not officially, depending upon how "religious" they were, it could be possible.  Honor killings have happened in the US before....  Perhaps this has been eliminated as a possibility, but just mentioning it.  Anyone have anything on that angle?

----------


## pcosmar

> I am about 1/2 way thru "A Gray State" (https://www.netflix.com/title/80190840) and my first question is (which might get addressed yet), have they completely eliminated Komel's parent who lived in Texas and any siblings (brother(s) if they exist) as the possible murderer or as someone who hired it out?  If she did give up islam and convert to Christianity, even if not officially, depending upon how "religious" they were, it could be possible.  Honor killings have happened in the US before....  Perhaps this has been eliminated as a possibility, but just mentioning it.  Anyone have anything on that angle?


Honor killings do not shift blame.. They are proud acts.. Bragged about and not hidden.

This was a murder, disguised as a suicide,, and reported as one.
The coverup necessitated government collusion.

Why this cruse hit piece was produced on top of that is puzzling..

There was indeed a story that didn't get to be told.

----------


## Thor

Well that turned to the dark / depressed side.  I think if one really saturated themselves with the reality of the present, it leads to depression and dark places.  The only way to try and let it not get the best of you is to temper it with going along with the illusion painted for you.  A foot in both realms so to speak...

----------


## Schifference

I just watched the Netflix movie. What was presented was certainly plausible.

----------


## Schifference

Some answers on the film from September 30, 2014 Q & A
“Did Gray State the rise come out? I remember hearing it was coming out early 2014 but cant find it.”

The Rise suffered a catastrophic hard drive loss earlier this year. I am working to get it back together (hopefully for a FREE online release, you guys deserve a little something). I really have to be careful though, because a mishandled doc release could absolutely SINK production on the film or series. I am treading carefully, making sure that everything works out to the best.

It’ll either be a great success story a spectacular, highly visible failure, but either way, I guess we all put in our best shot, right? I guess that could be said about where the country is headed too.

“What exactly is your biggest hold up?”

I’m doing this by myself. I say “we” and “team” a lot, but when it comes to nuts and bolts work, writing, and leveraging the project into securing Hollywood money, it’s just me.

I hope to change this by reinvigorating the process and rebuilding a trustworthy team.

“I always figured a trailer was made out of clips of the movie once it has been completely filmed. how do you get a 2 minute trailer but not have a movie? i was confused and disappointed after watching the trailer and realizing there WAS NO MOVIE yet. er? what now?”

Nope, everything you have seen has been conceptual footage so far. Don’t be bummed, when you see what comes next it’ll be all new unseen.

“Will fan funding hurt your chances w/ other sponsorship? If not, why not open up to fan funding to help you reach your goal?”

We want to run a kickstarter (due to popular demand), but if we do, it’ll be for a very specific purpose, like hiring a behind the scenes crew to document production, run live broadcasts, and give constant updates to the fans. I NEVER wanted the fans to fund this. That’s like making your kids pay for their own Christmas presents.

“Is this a fake production seeking sponsor money? Because the movie has been in the making like 8 years now”

I wish. It would make things a lot easier.

----------


## Unregistered

> I just watched the Netflix movie. What was presented was certainly plausible.


What was presented was certainly plausible  not in my opinion...there were too many questions left unanswered and having viewed some of the crime scene photos, left me with even more questions. Things just dont make sense or the police investigation was a shambles? 
The neighbors said they did not hear anything, even the gun shots or the dog barking, which is odd since they was no silencer used on the gun and the dog was alone for nearly 3 weeks!! The male neighbor said he noticed Christmas presents on the door step on the 17 of January, why were there presents on the door step from Uncle ? When said uncle stated he had thought of going to see his brother but decided against it? If he delivered the presents it must have been before Christmas since it was thought crowley had shot the family Christmas Day, if it was after why didnt the Uncle look in the window as the male neighbor did and see all three bodies in the house? Why was the dog not shot? The male neighbor also said when he saw the dead bodies through the window he noticed the child was in her mothers arms, yet in the crime scene photos the bodies were very much separated in body bags ... why would the police cover and move the bodies and then take photos? 
If Crowley killed his family and then himself on Christmas Day why was there a newspaper in his waste paper bin dated 26 December? 
How much forensics took place? Did the bullets in the bodies match the gun found in the house. Who was it registered to? How many bullets were fired at what range. Was there a handwriting expert for the message on the wall? Did they examine the dog feaces as to how long they had been dead...the dog would have started to eat out of starvation?! Décomposition of bodies, autopsy reports, toxicology reports? 
The police seem to have walked all over the front of the house , contaminating the crime scene...was foot print castings taken and all footprints identified? 
Fingerprint analysis of the house....they had few visitors so this would be a valuable tool. 

I could go on and on.... something doesnt add up....I would check out the Uncle as number one suspect. I wanted that dog well he got it!!

----------


## pcosmar

> Some answers on the film from September 30, 2014 Q & A
> “Did Gray State the rise come out? I remember hearing it was coming out early 2014 but cant find it.”
> 
> The Rise suffered a catastrophic hard drive loss earlier this year. I am working to get it back together (hopefully for a FREE online release, you guys deserve a little something). I really have to be careful though, because a mishandled doc release could absolutely SINK production on the film or series. I am treading carefully, making sure that everything works out to the best.
> 
> It’ll either be a great success story a spectacular, highly visible failure, but either way, I guess we all put in our best shot, right? I guess that could be said about where the country is headed too.
> 
> “What exactly is your biggest hold up?”
> 
> ...






And some Memory Lane,,

----------


## Unregistered

I see there is another "unregistered" post in here that is skeptical (#17).  That was not me.  As the OP of this thread I would like to say a few things.  First of all, I am not the one who posted as "unregistered" in post #17.  2)  thank you all (long-term users) very much for sharing your thoughts on this subject.  I intentionally was vague in the original post because I did not want to promote the netflix "documentary" if it was not true.  I posted here because I used to frequent these forums and value what people here think on these subjects.  Especially those who did respond.  When I posted, I had not watched the full documentary yet.  I stopped when I thought the whole thing seemed like he was set up.  After reading all your thoughts, I continued. I agree that it could have happened that way, but I still have an uneasy feeling that it most likely didn't.  Something about going from Ron-Paul type vet working with all types (including real cops) to produce a documentary in order to expose the truth with a wife and child in his presence,  to all the sudden becoming a suicide-killer writing "allah akbar" in his wifes blood on the wall just doesn't $#@!ing make sense to me.  I stopped there before consulting you.  His beautiful wife was Muslim before they met according to the documentary.  The whole $#@!ing thing doesn't make any sense.  I think I get a feel for people pretty quickly,  and I almost certainly think he didn't do it.  

If he did do it, then I believe he was most likely a target of some kind of PsyOP.  Either way, I predict that this sort of event is going to get worse as AI gets better.  I have good reason to believe that Android (maybe others) phones record voice conversations real-time now, followed by transcription to text, then fed to AI, then targeted to various outputs.  If you are a "good" citizen, then the result is probably just ads.  If you are on the $#@! list of citizens,  well... then you know what happens next. I hope someone here figures it out.  I don't know how much longer I can stand it all.

Just for clarity on who is who,  I will not be posting in this thread again.

----------

